# Snake! ID please!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

While traipsing through the woods with my girlfriend we found this little baby snake. I was wondering what type it is? I found it in Hamden Connecticut 2 days ago.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Sure is pretty.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.ct.gov/dep/lib/dep/wildlife/pdf_files/nongame/snkwebview.pdf

looks like it might be a young rat snake, any pics of the head strait down?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

you found my Ex Wife In CONNECTICUT?????

:spider:


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

TAB said:


> http://www.ct.gov/dep/lib/dep/wildlife/pdf_files/nongame/snkwebview.pdf
> 
> looks like it might be a young rat snake, any pics of the head strait down?


rattle snake was my very first guess, any chance for that pic? no little tiny rattle?? carefull, that even though they are babies they still poisonous are you willing to try and open its mouth with a tick/ i did that once and pictured the fangs on some local poisonous that i never identified...


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> rattle snake was my very first guess, any chance for that pic? no little tiny rattle?? carefull, that even though they are babies they still poisonous are you willing to try and open its mouth with a tick/ i did that once and pictured the fangs on some local poisonous that i never identified...


no way its a rattle snake. its head is not diamond shaped.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Corn snake maybe.

Its not poisionous as the pupil is round. It would be eliptical if poisionous.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

baby rat snake or a baby eastern milk snake perhaps? 

(sorry bout the ex wife joke... )


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought of Milk snake too but around this area they tend to be brown/orange pattern so I'm guessing Corn snake.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

It is a juvenile northern water snake, _Nerodia sipedon sipedon_. No other snake in your area will have the combination of dark crossbands, keeled scales, and half-moon ventral markings. Feisty but harmless.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Big_Fish said:


> you found my Ex Wife In CONNECTICUT?????
> 
> :spider:


Haha!

I initially thought it was a rattle snake too because it has more of a stocky body, but then I didn't see a rattle on its tail, so I put it in my backpack 

I was looking up pictures of snakes in Connecticut but the pics are only of adults and the coloration changes quite a bit. I thought it might be a water snake or a garter snake baby, but I wasn't too sure. Can a third person ID it as a water snake to be certain?

I actually did find it in a small meadow that had a bit of slow flowing water going through the middle of it. There were tooooons of spiders and bugs all around the place, and salamanders.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think Noto quessed what it is. I looked up the species and its a good match.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmmm it was quite a smart little water snake. It couldn't climb out of the tank it was in, so it wet its belly and used the water to stick to the glass and then it crawled up to the lip of the tank and got out! I let it go shortly after it learned the gravity defying trick...

I'll probably end up posting more crazy creatures for identification later soon


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

Well better late than never, but I agree with the Nerodia Id on this little guy. Nice looking Snake.


----------

